# lack of smoke upgrade kit



## bobbygee (Sep 17, 2010)

Masterbuilt posted a message on facebook regarding folks who own the ESQ-30 smoker ,now have the option to receive an upgrade kit which addresses the lack of smoke issue alot of us have regarding newer electric smokehouse digital smokers.Hopefully Masterbuilt will roll out the mode for the rest of us..here is the message on facebook....

  If you have a Digital Smoker Model ESQ30, please take a moment to read the note we posted today about the upgrade kit. We have also posted an instructional video with easy installation instructions for this kit on our website (http://www.masterbuilt.com/videos.html).


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

This is great.

My son had bought one of those from Cabelas.

It wouldn't even smoke at 225˚.

He took it back to Cabelas & an MES 40 followed him home (works great).

This upgrade kit basically changes one like he got that didn't smoke, to the way my MES 30 is, that I got 4 months earlier, that does work. It ends up with the full chip drawer, without an extra piece of metal between the element & the chip drawer.

Darryl must have had something to do with this fix. He's a great Tech!

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 17, 2010)

Kudos to Masterbuilt for listening to the customers!

One thing not mentioned in the video is the fact that the chip loader also has a plate on it to make it half size.  I'm not sure if that is just a screw-on plate or not -- but it would need to be removed to allow one to load the full box.

The MES in that video is a lot cleaner inside than mine:-}}


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good move by customer support, good news gets around fast. So does bad news...


----------



## brdprey (Sep 17, 2010)

it doesnt look like they intended it to be a full load like the older ones (which i have) that you dump the entire cup onto the heating element.

i think they were going for ease of cleaning vs amount of smoke. wich means the the first couple hours you would have to do double

time to achieve the amount of smoke you desire. what i do like is the window. sometimes i wish i could see into mine

but alas im good just opening it. i do however need to get a new digital. left mine in the sun now you have to push down on it to read

the display or setting the temp


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2010)

The chip box looks to be twice the size, but the chip loader still has the stinking divider in it.  I would take the divider out, so you could dump across the entire chip box.  Still, you should only dump about a cup at a time, or all you'll do is make good creosote!!!

Todd


----------



## bobbygee (Sep 22, 2010)

After reviewing the mod video,I decided to tinker with my 40". I removed that piece of metal inbetween the heating element and the chip tray by removing the 2 screws on the left hand side and prying off the rivits on the right with a screw driver and hammer.Without that metal the tray was just sitting ontop of the element and was very loose fitting.I then I took a pair of tin snips and cut out that metal so all is left is 2 "C shaped" pieces that are about 5" long.I secured that back in the smoker using 1 screw in the front left and front right side of the smoking chamber(I didnt secure the back) .

 Works like a CHAMP!!.I now have nice consistant smoke at 225 degrees and the chips burn down to white powder.This is how it should have worked from the beginning.I still be using my  A-MAZE-N-SMOKER  for long smokes, but for quick 2 hour session, I can use the smoker as intended.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job fixin' it. That extra piece of metal was the main culprit!

I like when you burn a chunk in the drawer. Then you open the drawer, and the chunk still has the same shape, but it's all white powder

Touch it and it collapses.

BTW: Being from Limerick, can't you just set the meat outside for awhile?

Just kidding!

Bearcarver


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 22, 2010)

BobbyGee

Can you post a picture of what you did?  It would help other folks.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2010)

I tinkered with the chip loader & pan, and decided to leave it alone. Now I've got an idea to fix mine with a larger pan!!!

I watched the video again, and noticed there is no heat deflector that sits between the new chip pan and the burner, and the new chip pan is twice as wide.  Does the new chip pan sit directly on the heating element?

I'm interested in pics to see exactly what you did....Please?

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I tinkered with the chip loader & pan, and decided to leave it alone. Now I've got an idea to fix mine with a larger pan!!!
> 
> I watched the video again, and noticed there is no heat deflector that sits between the new chip pan and the burner, and the new chip pan is twice as wide.  Does the new chip pan sit directly on the heating element?
> 
> ...


Todd,

That new replacement (in the video) is exactly like my 14 month old MES 30 looks inside--Full drawer, and the only metal under your chips is the drawer bottom itself, except my chip dumper isn't blocked off at all..

Bear


----------



## bobbygee (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Bear I get the nuc power plant comments all the time....I can see that stacks from my house.If I had a set of long enough jumper cables, I could get free electricity..

Hey Todds I like your idea of a larger chip tray but that would require some work....I'm going to start a new thread with pics of my mod..


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> Hey Bear I get the nuc power plant comments all the time....I can see that stacks from my house.If I had a set of long enough jumper cables, I could get free electricity..
> 
> Hey Todds I like your idea of a larger chip tray but that would require some work....I'm going to start a new thread with pics of my mod..


Yup,

I got a power line right in back of my house (sizzles when it's humid out). I tell people I can lay a pair of eggs on my window sill to fry them up.

I used to drive a lot on 422, by the power plant, and see that white smoke for miles. I had to drive that route one time that there was a tractor trailer flipped, and his whole load of Kotex were spread out on 422 for about a mile & a half! Everybody was cracking up (laughing, not cracking up their cars).


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 22, 2010)

When is Masterbuilt going to make the conversion available for their 40" units?

TJ


----------



## sawzall (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this for the 30" with window?  It sure looks the same inside (before mod) as both of mine which I purchased in August! I can't find any info on a model ESQ30.


----------



## mbtechguy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Guy's,

      Without going into great detail, we did have some issues with the ESQ30 (Window, and non-window) not producing enough smoke.  As you all know, the change to the chip box/chip tray was made at the same time that we increased the wattage on our elements.  Although this new design was tested thoroughly, the production unit's did not perform quite as well as anticipated.  While achieving our goal to reduce heat up, and recovery time, the "lack" of smoke issue arose.  Adding to this, was one of the hottest summer season's we have had recently, which, with the increased wattage, reduced the cycle time even more, not allowing the chips to ignite in some instances.   While we do have a limited amount of retro-kits in stock, we are working hard to receive more asap.  I am currently at the factory, to ensure timely delivery.  Everyone at Masterbuilt is dedicated to producing the safest, best performing products on the market, and providing superior customer service.  We do listen to our customers, your suggestions, and I hope the improvements to our products show that.  I try to visit this site weekly at a minimum, and you are welcome to mail me anytime, and I will get back to you asap.  Tks.  Darryl

During the time we were developing the "retro-fit kit", I worked with several customers directly to verify the design, and I would like to post one of their comments below:

"Today was the BIG event for the Retro-Fit. Went wonderful. At a set temp of 200 degrees I had smoke within 5 minutes (130degrees) and full smoke within 8 minutes. 7 and 1/2 hours later I foiled the ribs with bbq sauce. Another 1/2 hour and the meal was ready. The meat fell off the bone and the flavor of smoke was wonderful. Sorry, no pics, we ate it all. I did add about 2 inches of water in the pan so the meat would stay moist during the process and used dry chips twice.

Thanks for making us happy! Joe"


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me add that whatever Darryl says, you can take it to the bank.

I'm speaking with experience here---I had some Great Service, and it was caused by Darryl (MBTechguy).

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 28, 2010)

MBTechGuy

Hi and Thanks for your participation here.

My MES30 is 4+ years old, hence it does not have the access panel to get to the connections for the heating element.  I've told myself that if and when those connections fail again, I'm going to attempt to jury-rig some sort of access panel.   Is the connection box as found on the current models available as a part?  How about heavy duty wires and connectors?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for jumping in Darryl!!

It's great that your guys are listening to us and making the right changes to Masterbuilt Smokers!

When is Masterbuilt going to make a "Retro Fit Kit" for the 40".  It seems the 40" with a 1200 watt element also heats up too fast for the chips to burn properly.

Todd Johnson


----------



## mama's smoke (Sep 28, 2010)

I assume the Retro-Fit works for my 20070910 model.  I just received one as a replacement for the 20070106 that "died"  after less than 7 months.  I did notice the smaller wood chip holder, and I'm hoping lack of smoke won't be an issue.  So, will the Retro-Fit work for mine?


----------



## texacajun (Sep 28, 2010)

MBTechguy said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> Without going into great detail, we did have some issues with the ESQ30 (Window, and non-window) not producing enough smoke.  As you all know, the change to the chip box/chip tray was made at the same time that we increased the wattage on our elements.  Although this new design was tested thoroughly, the production unit's did not perform quite as well as anticipated.  While achieving our goal to reduce heat up, and recovery time, the "lack" of smoke issue arose.  Adding to this, was one of the hottest summer season's we have had recently, which, with the increased wattage, reduced the cycle time even more, not allowing the chips to ignite in some instances.   While we do have a limited amount of retro-kits in stock, we are working hard to receive more asap.  I am currently at the factory, to ensure timely delivery.  Everyone at Masterbuilt is dedicated to producing the safest, best performing products on the market, and providing superior customer service.  We do listen to our customers, your suggestions, and I hope the improvements to our products show that.  I try to visit this site weekly at a minimum, and you are welcome to mail me anytime, and I will get back to you asap.  Tks.  Darryl
> 
> ...


Darryl

Thanks for filling the consumers in on all the hard work masterbuilt is doing to resolve this issue. Its nice to know there is someone at masterbuilt looking in on the forum. The customer service at masterbuilt is always willing to help.


----------



## mbtechguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Guy's,

    Just a quick update.  We are running low on the retro-kits, but I have arranged for an air-shipment, so if there is any delay, it should be short lived.  Also, I wanted to respond to Dale's question directly.  The older units (prior to the chip tray/wattage change) were not designed to have replaceable elements, and there are no "warranty" parts available for the upgrade you are describing.  However, if you would like to like to send me a PM, I may be able to help.

     Also, the call's we have received regarding the "lack of smoke" issue have been with the 30" models (this includes the 910).  We have not to my knowledge received any negative feedback regarding the 40" models.  This being said, if anyone is experiencing this with the 40" models, please send me a PM describing the problem. 

     I appreciate everyone's "positive" response, and support, and glad to see we have a "Team Masterbuilt" contingent here.  Thanks again, Darryl


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 2, 2010)

MBTechguy said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> Just a quick update.  We are running low on the retro-kits, but I have arranged for an air-shipment, so if there is any delay, it should be short lived.  Also, I wanted to respond to Dale's question directly.  The older units (prior to the chip tray/wattage change) were not designed to have replaceable elements, and there are no "warranty" parts available for the upgrade you are describing.  However, if you would like to like to send me a PM, I may be able to help.
> 
> ...


Hi MBTechGuy,

  The 40" definetley has the same issue regarding lack of smoke.The unit will not generate consistent smoke at lower temps (below 250). So at 225 ,(after the unit is preheated to 275),it will generate smoke initially then stop smoking.The heating element will cycle on and off but not stay on long enough for the wood chips to continue smoldering,hence no smoke..


----------



## sawzall (Oct 18, 2010)

If anyone here has received one of these upgrade kits, do you have a part # for it so I can order it through the Canadian distributor? Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump!!

Somebody has to have received and installed this update kit

TJ


----------



## eman (Oct 18, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> Hi MBTechGuy,
> 
> The 40" definetley has the same issue regarding lack of smoke.The unit will not generate consistent smoke at lower temps (below 250). So at 225 ,(after the unit is preheated to 275),it will generate smoke initially then stop smoking.The heating element will cycle on and off but not stay on long enough for the wood chips to continue smoldering,hence no smoke..


bobby Gee,

 i have had my mes 40 for a few years and have never had a problem w smoke. I get smoke at 175 w/ no problem. Do me a favor and check your mes internal temps w/ a known calibrated thermo. One of my friends just bought a mes and he had the same problem . Masterbuilt had him unplug it for 5 min to try to do a cold reset. it didn't work so they sent him a new cotroll module. problem solved.


----------



## bilder (Oct 18, 2010)

Any idea when Sams Club is going to get more of the 40 inch models in stock?
 


MBTechguy said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> Just a quick update.  We are running low on the retro-kits, but I have arranged for an air-shipment, so if there is any delay, it should be short lived.  Also, I wanted to respond to Dale's question directly.  The older units (prior to the chip tray/wattage change) were not designed to have replaceable elements, and there are no "warranty" parts available for the upgrade you are describing.  However, if you would like to like to send me a PM, I may be able to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## texacajun (Oct 18, 2010)

bilder

I would pm *MBTechguy*    with your question.


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 19, 2010)

eman.. I beleive that masterbuilt changed there design this year.(there is an extra piece of metal inbetween the heating element and the chip holder) Alot of us had this issue with this year's model.Anyway .. I think it is all moot at this point because masterbuilt just sent me an upgrade kit for my 40"!! A big thanx goes out to Darryl(MBtechguy). I'll start a new thread with my results once I receive and install it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> eman.. I beleive that masterbuilt changed there design this year.(there is an extra piece of metal inbetween the heating element and the chip holder) Alot of us had this issue with this year's model.Anyway .. I think it is all moot at this point because masterbuilt just sent me an upgrade kit for my 40"!! A big thanx goes out to Darryl(MBtechguy). I'll start a new thread with my results once I receive and install it.


Darryl's a good guy to have around!

Bear


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

instead of masterbuilt putting out a marginal product that requires "work arounds" to get the performance we demand, why dont they just build something that works right without tinkering, ie burnt terminals (re wireing), hot spots (ceramic tile), no smoke (upgrade kit). Does anybody else not see this??? I had one that was great while it lasted, which was less than two years, now it sits in my garage taken apart with a tool box sitting on it. its a great conversation piece. i get to talk about how everyone raves about this oven that smokes a little bit, then if this happens you do this, and if this happens you call this person, then if you stand on one leg and squint your eyes...... come on, build a quality product that works properly right out of the box.  We're lucky they're customer service is helpful, or we'd all have a nice 200 + $ stand for a tool box. BTW, i built a uds and never looked back.


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

MES = Maybe Eventually Sufficient

Might Even Salvage

Mega Excriment Supply

i could go on and on

just my .02

(always wanted to say that)


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

Manipulate Every Saturday (or Sunday)

Might Even Smoke (if you hold your mouth right)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, we got your point. You don't like the MES.

I remember you said you ruined 2 briskets with it.

OOOOps, my mistake, that was with your GOSM.


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok so maybe my obnoxious side came out a little there,    

Good memory.  Actually those turned out to be pretty good.  As a matter of fact, i did seven briskets and 14 chickens on my mes and my stepdads for my sister in law's wedding, and those were my best yet.  I just dont think you should have to make all these mods to a product you pay over 200$ for just to keep it going or make it work properly. I'm not going to rewire it just to have it burn up again in the middle of a thanksgiving turkey.  The whole point of buying a digital smoker is for ease of use, Right??  Drilling out pop rivits and rewiring a smoker while a turkey's getting cold, well that doesnt sound easy to me. I dont intend to put anyone down for using them, i just dont feel like i got what i paid for, and by the looks of these posts and hundreds more, i'm not alone, just the only one saying it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine was only $169, and it hasn't cost me a dime more since.

I do want to quit using it, just as soon as I can find a good deal on an MES 40.

Check out what most MES users think of their smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/89762/how-many-mes-owners-here


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

It's no secret it has its share of problems, just do a quick search. I never told you to quit using it, only that several people have had to rewire and change this and that, and i didnt pay for something i would have to rebuild because you cant buy a replacement part. I paid for "set and forget". And so did all these other folks here. And i bet they paid more than 169 for a stainless 40 with a window.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Wes

Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!

I sell a lot of my A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS to people who's MES don't work!!!

TJ


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 19, 2010)

You have to remember also that not every person with a MES posts here and the people without problems tend to never show up anywhere.  I'd bet the % of units with issues is fairly small.  If it was that big there would be recalls..


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Wes
> 
> Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well i may just take you up on that, i've got a nice insulated box that would make a great cold smoker!


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

ryanhoelzer said:


> You have to remember also that not every person with a MES posts here and the people without problems tend to never show up anywhere.  I'd bet the % of units with issues is fairly small.  If it was that big there would be recalls..


And what was the topic of this post?


----------



## texacajun (Oct 19, 2010)

ryanhoelzer said:


> You have to remember also that not every person with a MES posts here and the people without problems tend to never show up anywhere.  I'd bet the % of units with issues is fairly small.  If it was that big there would be recalls.


Any way you look at it you cant please everyone.

There are some know issues with the MES i know Masterbuilt knows and Wesb knows.

The MES is a great product and with all the customer feedback. It will continue to be a great product.

I due know there are some people that don't post here and some with no issues with there smokers. I bet there are some Toyota owners that never had any issues ether.

I hate that someone is having issues with there MES like I had. And some of those people don't like to work on things when they brake down (everything brakes down eventually). Ask deltadude about his new dishwasher LOL sorry deltadude. I think that most consumer's don't take into effect that there are some learning curves with manufacturing a product. They want what thay want and no excuses. I feel the same way on many things and then agian I don't expect every thing I own to work forever ether. I am always having to fix somthing or work on somthing that is broke.

To my knowledge i only know of one recall of the Masterbuilt electric smoker older models.

Like I say every day YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE!


----------



## wesb (Oct 19, 2010)

agreed, and on that note, i'll shut up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 


Texacajun said:


> Any way you look at it you cant please everyone.
> 
> There are some know issues with the MES i know Masterbuilt knows and Wesb knows.
> 
> ...


----------



## baba bones (Oct 18, 2012)

I'M HAVING A PROBLEM finding a way to get my smokebox upgrade can you help me asap .I love the ease of use on my Mes.use it about 3 times a week.I cant wate to do a pork butt,Alittle larger box would help not having to fill every 45 mins or so! So I'm wating to call the tech line its early yet ..


----------



## baba bones (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh i forgot to say I have the MAS40 and neeed the upgrade smokebox were to get ASAP.....


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 18, 2012)

BaBa Bones said:


> I'M HAVING A PROBLEM finding a way to get my smokebox upgrade can you help me asap .I love the ease of use on my Mes.use it about 3 times a week.I cant wate to do a pork butt,Alittle larger box would help not having to fill every 45 mins or so! So I'm wating to call the tech line its early yet ..



You might want to look into this setup. You can get over 10 hours out of the AMNPS.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

That upgrade kit thread is 2 years old and was for older models. Like jrod62 suggested, the answer for MES users is to get one of the AMNPS units from one of our members 

Here is the link to his site 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## baba bones (Oct 18, 2012)

But lik- Tim the tool man says isint bigger the better,as far as the box itself??? HA Ha


----------



## baba bones (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the Amnps on the way thanks to all the good posts. I bought it yesterday...


----------



## baba bones (Oct 18, 2012)

I ordered he larger smoke box for my MES 40 its on he way.And yes They make for the newer models ...thanks for everything Guys


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 18, 2012)

You're gonna dig the AMNPS!!

EZ Smokin'!!


----------



## baba bones (Oct 24, 2012)

Got my smokebox upgrade last night ,installed it and seasond it,and my AMNPS.So today its off to the races to make a meatloaf, I have a couple recipes.But does anyone have a good one I havent tryed?


----------

